
Scientists Worry Machines May Outsmart Man - Chrisroad
http://mobile.nytimes.com/article;jsessionid=9BF851ED168C8B4507A6D5CE164DCB6B.w5?a=406570&f=24
======
gengstrand
An old theme that is well explored. <http://www.transitionchoices.com/cgi-
bin/article.pl?id=12>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=723573>

